# Community > Clubs >  Peak View Range - Nelson

## PeakViewRange

We try to host a couple of our own shoots each year plus we host other clubs from the region. 
Find them here - https://www.peakviewrange.com/event

----------


## veitnamcam

Where is the range located?

----------


## Pengy

Hori bay area I believe

----------


## PeakViewRange

> Where is the range located?


https://goo.gl/maps/jmAQqipTZoA1RVtt6

----------

